# anyone in exeter???



## oooomegrapes (Nov 14, 2005)

hellooooooo

am new to the area (fairly new to the boards too) and just wondered if there were any 'like minded' people around.......

feeling a bit lost tbh


----------



## strung out (Nov 15, 2005)

Maybe this would help!  <------click on the smiley!


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 15, 2005)

Yep I live there. . .well just outside it really.

I'll let the others put themselves in the frame as I know of 3 other urbs there. . and I'm moving at the weekend to Bristol.

But PM me if you like


----------



## Idaho (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm in Exeter!

However not knowing your mind, I am unable to say whether my mind is like it at all.

What brings you down here?


----------



## oooomegrapes (Nov 15, 2005)

Idaho said:
			
		

> I'm in Exeter!
> 
> However not knowing your mind, I am unable to say whether my mind is like it at all.
> 
> What brings you down here?


i dont know my mind half the time so youve got no chance!!!

why am i here........new fella, new start, that kinda thing......


----------



## Idaho (Nov 15, 2005)

How long you been in town? 

Been here a few years now, down from London and it suits me, the missus and my brood well enough.


----------



## oooomegrapes (Nov 15, 2005)

only 3 weeks.......bit of a shock to the system......still finding my feet

different pace of life eh??? think itll take a while to get my head round it all!


----------



## Idaho (Nov 15, 2005)

Whereabouts did you come from? The pace of life wouldn't be that much of a shock if you came from say, Taunton


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey I moved down from London it is a bit of a shock to the system.

Mind you I quite like it, its calm its chilled and yeah when I moved down 16 years ago the lack of 24 hr culture was a real shock. But its coming along and its pretty cool when you get used to it.

There are a load of knobs little fish in a little pond that think they're big mentality but they only get passes out of the marine camp at for the weekend   

other than that its cool.  

The shoppings wicked too. 

If you like when me and Fizz are next down we'll see if we can hook up on a Saturday and I'll show you around.  

Let me know what yoruy looking for and I'll customise the tour


----------



## Idaho (Nov 15, 2005)

I think when you move to this part of the world, you have to take advantage of what it offers compared to the big city. It won't do much in the way of nightlife and cosmopolitan culture - so focus more on friendly local places. Also check out the great countryside around here, as well as the superior quality food available.

Which part of town are you in?


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 15, 2005)

Idaho I'm just north of the town. . . but you know that


----------



## Idaho (Nov 15, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Idaho I'm just north of the town. . . but you know that


I don't know which is the greater crime - where you moved from or where you moved too. What is it with you and places with a gene pool with no deep end


----------



## oooomegrapes (Nov 15, 2005)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Whereabouts did you come from? The pace of life wouldn't be that much of a shock if you came from say, Taunton



Reading..........not quite London, but a far cry from Taunton!


----------



## oooomegrapes (Nov 15, 2005)

bombscare, thanks for the kind offer.......i hooked up with aqua at glasto, and we get on, so apparantly im fizzers kinda person too..........as for customising the tour.....messier the better really   

and yeah, am getting to grips with the countryside so to speak, too many fecking hills though......its nice being so close to the beach too


----------



## strung out (Nov 15, 2005)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> Reading..........not quite London, but a far cry from Taunton!



What you complaining about then! I live in Reading and I'd love to go back west to a real city, not this tin-pot concrete hell I live in now!


----------



## oooomegrapes (Nov 15, 2005)

strung out said:
			
		

> What you complaining about then! I live in Reading and I'd love to go back west to a real city, not this tin-pot concrete hell I live in now!


oiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!

im not complaining........where have i once complained???

just commenting on the differences and pointing out im having trouble getting my head round the changes!

now get down to the oracle and buy yourself a pair of kickers will ya


----------



## strung out (Nov 15, 2005)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> oiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
> 
> im not complaining........where have i once complained???
> 
> ...



Sorry, was only tongue in cheek  

Readings ok really, just a big change from Bristol where I lived for 19 years before I moved away. I know what it's like and it takes a lot of getting used to when you know a place so well then go somewhere completely different.

Just out of interest, is this a permanent thing or are you planning to move back at some point?


----------



## oooomegrapes (Nov 15, 2005)

dont worry, youre all good   


but yeah, big change, was in reading for 30 years.........as for the permanency, who knows??? just see what happens.....

what took you to Reading then? (noseyness!)


----------



## strung out (Nov 15, 2005)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> dont worry, youre all good
> 
> 
> but yeah, big change, was in reading for 30 years.........as for the permanency, who knows??? just see what happens.....
> ...



I'm don't live in Reading properly, I'm just in my 4th year at uni here, albeit I stay here for most of the holidays so rarely go home.  My sister lives in Tilehurst and loves Reading though. Reading does have a few good points, but it can never even come close to Bristol for me  Only another 7 months and then I'm back in Bristol permanently


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 15, 2005)

<waves to oooomegrapes>

I'm sure you and your other half would be most welcome at this Friday's meet if you cared to travel up to Brizzle. 




			
				strung out said:
			
		

> I'm don't live in Reading properly, I'm just in my 4th year at uni here,


<cue whirring and clicking noises from deep inside the hamster's brain>

So...are you JTG's little bro who was at C********** School a few years after him? And was there a crazy blonde girl in the year above or below you in the 6th form one of whose nicknames was "Swedish Porn Star"?  

'Cos if so, that was Bam Bam!, my daughter (who hardly ever posts on Urban these days), and she's just started at Reading uni this year.


----------



## oooomegrapes (Nov 15, 2005)

*waves back*

the other half is from this way.........but need my own outlets, if that makes sense???


----------



## strung out (Nov 15, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> So...are you JTG's little bro who was at C********** School a few years after him? And was there a crazy blonde girl in the year above or below you in the 6th form one of whose nicknames was "Swedish Porn Star"?
> 
> 'Cos if so, that was Bam Bam!, my daughter (who hardly ever posts on Urban these days), and she's just started at Reading uni this year.



I recognise that nickname! Can't for the life of me remember who it was though... let me check my files


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 15, 2005)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> *waves back*
> 
> the other half is from this way.........but need my own outlets, if that makes sense???


Sure.


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 15, 2005)

Idaho said:
			
		

> I don't know which is the greater crime - where you moved from or where you moved too. What is it with you and places with a gene pool with no deep end



Whats feckin wrong with the gene pool in London. 


More than deep end mate. . its a continental shelf in comparison   


oooooooooomegrapes, If I can I'll get a couple of other urbs in on the act one of ems me best mate and . . IT. . . WILL. . . GET . . .VERY . . . MESSY

It always starts off with the best intentions a quiet drink or two at the local and just ends up . . er messy. No sleep and one hell of a Tuesday comedown.

And thats just a quiet night in front of the telly doing everything we can to not get sucked into the X factor  

If were going on a tour . . . I'd book a week off afterwards if I was you


----------



## oooomegrapes (Nov 16, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> oooooooooomegrapes, If I can I'll get a couple of other urbs in on the act one of ems me best mate and . . IT. . . WILL. . . GET . . .VERY . .
> 
> It always starts off with the best intentions a quiet drink or two at the local and just ends up . . er messy. *No sleep and one hell of a Tuesday comedown.*
> 
> ...



sounds perfect...........i do like red bull after all


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 16, 2005)

. . . with tequila and vodka ?


----------



## oooomegrapes (Nov 16, 2005)

tvr........hmmm not done that since my student days

was kidding about the red bull, i prefer other ways to get my wings   




p.s. just got letter for job interivew at the end of the month! wooop! now.....am i expected to wear a smock and chew straw?


----------



## Idaho (Nov 16, 2005)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> p.s. just got letter for job interivew at the end of the month! wooop! now.....am i expected to wear a smock and chew straw?


Go for barley if you want a twist of sophistication.


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 16, 2005)

and pick a comfy gate to lean on.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Nov 16, 2005)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> why am i here........new fella, new start, that kinda thing......



Oooh snap luv! - arrived here in June and am now just feeling like I'm settling in after 14 years in London. But really really don't regret it. And if you n'aqua get on then gawd help us    So, kinda feel like I know you already since I know her   And me n'her both know fizz. It's like 6 degrees of Kevin Bacon round here isn't it?   

Anyway, haven't read all of thread yet but both myself and fucthest8 (t'other half I left the Big Smidge to be with) live near the middle of town and are available for social stuff. Tbh - would love to meet a fellow refugee as sometimes feel like new kid at school looking to make my own mates!


----------



## secretsquirrel (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh, and t'other half has lived here for donkey's so completely understand about needing 'other outlets'

And bombscare's dead right - even a quiet night in front of the telly seems to lead to debauchery these days!


----------



## oooomegrapes (Nov 16, 2005)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> Oh, and t'other half has lived here for donkey's so completely understand about needing 'other outlets'
> 
> And bombscare's dead right *- even a quiet night in front of the telly seems to lead to debauchery these days!*



huzzah! 


thanks for the post......nice to know there are others out there (that sounded a bit weird and sci - fi didnt it?)


----------



## aqua (Nov 16, 2005)

*stands up and says oooomegrapes is a lovely (but ever so slightly bonkers) woman *

play nicely folks


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 16, 2005)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> Oh, and t'other half has lived here for donkey's so completely understand about needing 'other outlets'
> 
> And bombscare's dead right - even a quiet night in front of the telly seems to lead to debauchery these days!




Me and 'im have had years of practise


----------



## secretsquirrel (Nov 16, 2005)

yeah, I was a bloody clean-living, sound-sleeping, healthy-eating, straight-walking Julie-Andrews lookee likee until I had the misfortune to meet you two*   

*Disclaimer: the above statement might not necessarily be strictly true


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 16, 2005)

We lead everyone astray. . its in our nature.


Although I do ave to admit that what with you and Fizzer both of us have calmed a little bit.


----------

